# Brisbane Mining Seminar



## porkpie324 (15 October 2007)

There's to be a mining seminar starting Wednesday 31st October running for 3 days, venue Hilton hotel Brisbane.
  This event is organised by the same company as the June Gold Coast event which was well worth attending (if only for the lunch).
 I'll be attending, gives you a good oppotunity to talk with company directors.
 Follow this link for further info  verticalevents.com.au/mining2007/
                                    porkpie


----------

